# To drill or not to drill



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I am working on the plans for my new 90 gallon tank. I want the inside of the tank to look very clean, no hoses or cords visible. So, chatting with Gary (2wheelsx2) he gave me the idea of drilling the tank.

I am planning 1 or 2-XP3 for this tank. But I have never drilled or plumbed a tank before. I also have never used XP3's before. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?

I am sure I can get access to a glass drill bit. I would just need to know hole size, and what bulkheads I would need. I also need to work out the hole locations, 2 outlets, 2 inlets.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is just personal opinion!
I personally have absolutely no experience with drilling, and definitely some equipment bugs me because it's hanging out, but I wouldn't want to drill it since it's irreversible (same reason I don't have a tatoo, LOL) and if you're going sump... I just can't possibly imagine another chance of having a flood, and hate any noise coming!
I would definitely go XP3, I own one and am using one, absolutely silent inside my cabinet and gives out a great flow.
As for the equipment wise, I have the smart heater that goes in the intake and acts as a strainer, and I painted the background black, therefore you can't really see it except the light, the black on black just blends right in! =)

But I'm definitely sure others would say go sump, if I had the experience, I might too, just cuz it also adds water volume! =) but then again.. i'm not that smart! LOL!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have yet to read through my journal, i am done all my drilling and plumbing , so it may offer you some ideas/advice, i never drilled my tank so i cannot offer support there, i prefer to have the pro's do it.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...ads-starphire-loc-line-updated-july-9-a-2668/

I will update the pics on my journal tonight so i can show you exactly how the plumbing all fit in to the xp3 i am using.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Obviously make sure that the tank isn't made of tempered glass. 

It makes things look really neat and tidy. You have more plumbing options as well as you can easily plumb in UV sterlizers and CO2 reactors if you like. Even make an easy way to do water changes by making a drain valve.

Your returns could also be done with loc-line so your returns will look nice and tidy.

*edit* I have drilled tanks before and it is super easy as long as you are patient.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> But I'm definitely sure others would say go sump, if I had the experience, I might too, just cuz it also adds water volume! =) but then again.. i'm not that smart! LOL!


There is sump and there is a closed loop system , 2 different things


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I wasn't planning on a sump. Worried about the noise as the tank will be in our family room.

I checked out your thread Shawn, but the pictures don't seem to work on my computer at work. Will look again at home. Thanks for the link.

I like the look of loc-line fittings so I will most likely go that way if I decide to drill it. As for patience, I do have quite a bit so I think I will see about drilling it myself. Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> This is just personal opinion!
> I personally have absolutely no experience with drilling, and definitely some equipment bugs me because it's hanging out, but I wouldn't want to drill it since it's irreversible (same reason I don't have a tatoo, LOL)


Jackson, it's totally reversible, just like tattoos and lasers.  You just cap them. If it's in the back, not visible.

And Daniel, you already know my vote!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Jackson, now you have me thinking that sumping it would be kinda neat. Great, more decisions to make.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sumping it with a 33 gallon sump would essentially let you stock for a 125.....think of how many discus and plecos you can stock then.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, I am. A sump is looking more and more attractive. Build a center overflow out of glass. Another fun project.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Jackson, it's totally reversible, just like tattoos and lasers.  You just cap them. If it's in the back, not visible.
> 
> And Daniel, you already know my vote!


Oh... well then.. can I take my vote back? LOL!

DRILL AnD GO SUmp!!!  I rather have those extra gallons1
Imagine the possibilities =)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what I am thinking now. Can't wait to get home and see if I can determine whether my tank is tempered or not.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, its all a moot point now. Right on the bottom of the tank. Big stciker. Do Not Drill Enclosure. Damn, guess the sump waits for a different tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Drill it in the back. The only concern with that is I'm not sure if you can use a Durso or stockman standpipe that way.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You can still drill the back? It doesn't say do not drill bottom, it says enclosure. I took that to mean all panes.

I think all you need to make the durso work out the back is an extra elbow in the piping.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Like Nick said, I would for sure get the tank drilled but I'd also leave it to the pro's to do it for me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm...I didn't think they used tempered glass on all sides. My 125 only has a tempered bottom.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems overkill to me as well. Well, I will take another look at it later and see if I can make a decision.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi daniel.....most tanks have tampered glass at the bottom......just my opinion try using Jehmco safety siphon and use just it for water changes.....I am planning to do it with all my new tanks.

Safety Siphon Aquarium Drain


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one of those safety siphons for water changes. I now need to figure out what to do for the filtration


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

i have a sump for my 72 gal... is it noisy yes... I baught it off my buddy... but really... it just sounds like flowing water... no more noisy then a worn out air pump... I have much to learn about it yet... which fish thrive in this fast flowing water... if your wanting to go discus... I would really advise against the sump... as my pump... or more like a jet... pumps out to much water that i would feel safe putting discus in this tank... I talked to April about it and she said it would be fine... but when you buy your pump if you do go the sump way watch out about your water flow out of your jets... as I know you also have a love for Discus....


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

target said:


> Seems overkill to me as well. Well, I will take another look at it later and see if I can make a decision.


I'll try and take a video later.. but to find out if you have a laptop and some 3D glasses from the theatre you can easily find out if you have tempered glass or not.

Just place the laptop with a bright screen inside the tank and then look at the pane you want to drill through the 3d glasses (you need to look through the front..essentially wear them backwards.. not sure why..but it works for me).

If the glass is tempered you will see stress marks near the edges.. if it isn't then the laptop screen will turn black. You will have to rotate your head(or your glasses) to see the effect..


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's my video to test for tempered glass:


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool scherzo. I will have to give that a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

As for filtration for a 90 gallons discus tank & in my opinion perhaps using two Aquaclear 110 is more than enough....using canister filters too much maintenance and more costly


----------

